# Favorite Albums of All Time



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Might as well:

No particular order:

Radiohead- OK Computer or The Bends (doesn't really matter, both awesome)
Pearl Jam - vs.
Curtis Mayfield- Superfly
Genesis- The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
Led Zeppelin- Physical Grafitti, Houses of the Holy
Van Morrison- Moondance or Astral Weeks
Coldplay- Rush of Blood to the Head
Greatest Hits- Al Green
Beatles- Revolver (and really any other Beatles album after Rubber Soul)
Dylan- Desire, Blood on the Tracks
Neil Young-Harvest, After the Gold Rush
Stones- Exile on Main Street, Satanic Majesties Request, Let it Bleed
Phish- A Picture of Nectar, Rift
Pavement- Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain
U2- Achtung Baby
Floyd- Animals, Meddle, Atom Heart Mother
Wilco- Summer Teeth, Yankee Foxtrot Hotel, A Ghost is Born


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

...............


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice thread gimpy!

My favorites:

Radiohead(favorite band)-Kid A

Pink Floyd(2nd favorite)-dark side of the moon, meddle

Porcupine tree-In absentia

The rolling stones-exile on main street

Pearl Jam-Ten

The Smashing Pumpkins-Mellon collie and the infinite sadness, siamese dream

U2-Achtung baby, war

REM-Automatic for the people


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

theres more but thats all I can think of right now


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic, I've never really understood the appeal of Kid A. Besides Morning Bell, the National Anthem, and Optimistic, I really don't like any other songs on that album. I will go as far to say I like Amnesiac just as much or more than Kid A. It's slow and the electronic beats don't do it for me. When they won the grammy in 2000 for best album of the year or whatever, I think the grammy people were totally trying to make up for overlooking OK Computer in 1997. That album is by far the best and most original and influential album since it came out.

But, whatever. radiohead rules


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Radiohead - OK Computer
Aphex Twin - Drukqs
Boards of Canada - Geogaddi
Godspeed You Black Emperor! - Lift you Skinny Fists in the Air like Anteannae
Brian Eno - Music for Airports
Elliott Smith - XO
Sigur Ros - Aegetis Byjun (sp?)


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I dunno this seems to change every month or so :lol: but at the moment

Aphex Twin - I care because you do
Radiohead - Kid A
Joy division - closer
The smiths - Meat is Murder
BOC - Music has the right to children
Autechre - Amber


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

We have such good taste in music


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

david bowie-hunky dory
t-rex-electric warrior
the beatles-abbey road
sunhouse-crazy on the weekend
david crosby-if only i could remember my name
blind faith-blind faith
gregg allman-laid back
jimi hendrix-are you experienced
george harrison-all things must pass
gil scott heron-pieces of a man
the stooges-funhouse
janis joplin-pearl
julian cope-fried
nick drake-pink moon
the kinks-village green preservation society
the who-whos next


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll add a few more. jc, we seem to have pretty similar tastes in music. You listed a few which I forgot.

George Harrison- All Things Must Pass
Eric Clapton- 461 Ocean Boulevard
Derek and the Dominoes- Layla and othe Assorted Love Songs
Jimi Hendrix- First Rays of the New Rising Sun (actually a mix of a couple of his late albums)
The Who- Who's next
Ween- Chocolate and Cheese
John Prine- Anthology
The Flaming Lips- Yoshimi and the Battle of the Pink Robots
Talking Heads- Remain in Light
The Thrills- So Much for the City

jc, you should really check out this guy named Chris Warren from Canada. He is still pretty much undiscovered, but I just stumbled upon his album and thought it was incredible upon first listen, which rarely happens with me. Sounds so much like post '66 Beatles with the voice of Paul Simon and his acoustic guitar stylings.

http://www.chriswarren.cc


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I would be going with a lot of JC's and gimpy's older stuff. Oh yeah, I can't recall all the albums like you guys. But here is the gist of what I like.

All Stones
All Allman Brothers
Some Beatles
Most Fleetwood Mac
Most Eric Clapton
Love John Prine
Derek and the Domino's, a must
Leon Russell
Liked Todd Rundgrens early 70's album
Cat Stevens
James Taylor
Notting Hillbillies
Jimmy Buffet
(shhhh...the eagles...don't let that one get y'all wound up. :wink: )
Janis Joplin
Linda Rhonstadt
Stevie Wonder
George Benson
Russell Watson
and much country that I won't go in to.

No surprises here, huh? :wink:

Also, look for my musical knowlege to improve with gimpy's help...after the holidays perhaps?
terri*


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

will check it out gimpy cheers

and how could i forget

neil young-zuma or
neil young-everybody knows this is nowhere


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

first rays of the new rising sun was actually going to be the next album,the album was put together exactly how hendrix had intended it to be


----------

